

Ask HN: Is accepting bitcoins as payment putting a target on your back? - wj

If I wanted to start using bitcoins as a currency I could either take profits from my SaaS and use them to purchase bitcoins or start taking bitcoins as payment for my SaaS. The later sounds preferable as it would take out exchange costs (assuming I still get some people paying cash to cover my vendors that don&#x27;t accept bitcoins).&lt;p&gt;My hesitation is that it seems that accepting bitcoins for payments is going to lead to additional (negative) attention from hackers. And if the people whose business it is to protect bitcoins can&#x27;t do it then what chance do the rest of us have?&lt;p&gt;Basically, is accepting bitcoins for payment more trouble than it is worth?
======
lmm
Yes. If it's not a valuable USP for your business then it's not worth getting
into bitcoins at this stage; no-one's going to avoid a site because it doesn't
take bitcoins, and they're (naturally) more difficult to get right than more
mature forms of payment.

